
Shown HN: texit - Embed LaTeX anywhere on the web - zachlatta
https://github.com/texit/texit
======
cheeaun
This uses Mathjax: [http://www.texpaste.com/](http://www.texpaste.com/)

------
adiM
What is the advantage of rendering math as images when Mathjax works
reasonably well on all modern browsers.

~~~
zachlatta
Mathjax is great when applicable. My team and I built texit to allow us to
take notes in Markdown, rather than writing them in pure LaTeX.

~~~
mkl
IPython notebooks already do that, with MathJax, plots, symbolic algebra, and
full programming support too. What you've done is neat - I am all in favour of
remaking things for fun (working on a grep clone...) - but it does seem like
better alternatives already exist.

------
clintonc
This does a couple of things -- rendering TeX, and plotting graphs. As has
been pointed out,
[MathJax]([http://www.mathjax.org/](http://www.mathjax.org/)) is really
excellent, has thorough support for many of the TeX-isms which you may ever
need, and is really simple to include by CDN. I suppose that the competition
here is really
[mimeTeX]([http://www.forkosh.com/mimetex.html](http://www.forkosh.com/mimetex.html)),
since they both operate on the server-side, but MathJax is so very nice...

The plotting is interesting. These are REALLY basic plots, but I do not know
of any other web service out there which implements plotting functionality on
the server side. (There seem to be a few defunct gnuplot services; I cannot
find a working one.) There are many client-side libraries for charts, but none
which concentrate on plotting functions. I'm glad to see it here, but I would
like to see it improved as well.

------
bpedro
WordPress can render LaTeX since I can remember.

Example:

\-
[http://l.wordpress.com/latex.php?latex=\displaystyle%20w_{a,...](http://l.wordpress.com/latex.php?latex=\\displaystyle%20w_{a,u}=\\frac{\\sum_{i=1}^m\(r_{a,i}-\\bar{r_a}\)\\times\(r_{u,i}-bar{r_u}\)}{\\sigma_a\\times\\sigma_u}&bg=ffffff&fg=000000&s=3)

\- or a simpler one:
[http://l.wordpress.com/latex.php?latex=\frac{\pi}{2}&bg=ffff...](http://l.wordpress.com/latex.php?latex=\\frac{\\pi}{2}&bg=ffffff&fg=000000&s=3)

------
slig
Can this be used as a full replacement of Google Chart Tool? [1]

[1]
[https://developers.google.com/chart/image/](https://developers.google.com/chart/image/)

------
lelf
[http://latex.codecogs.com/svg.latex?\forall\alpha.(K_1^1[\al...](http://latex.codecogs.com/svg.latex?\\forall\\alpha.\(K_1^1\[\\alpha/S\]\\rightarrow\\dots\\rightarrow\\alpha\)\\dots\\rightarrow\(K_1^m\[\\alpha/S\]\\rightarrow\\dots\\rightarrow\\alpha\)\\rightarrow\\alpha)

PS: It's $\LaTeX$, using $word$ is always wrong. And axis labes x and y should
be in math italics.

Anyway it's just plain ugly, different fonts, formulae jumping from baseline
etc. Use mathjax

------
mrcactu5
Accessing LaTeX graphics features directly is really cool,I would just use
numpy and d3.js or flotr or something.

Why not use the MathJaX CDN directly?

I even wrote an IDE (basically stolen from MathOverflow) to type markdown and
have it render on the web. Sacrifice control of paragraph sizing etc.

------
shark234
This is good!

Would be great if it supports somehow retina display, maybe returning 2x size?

Good job!

~~~
zachlatta
We're experimenting with SVG support. As long as you're not specifying an
extension when linking to texit, you should automatically be switched over to
SVGs once they're implemented.

~~~
stanonyime
SVG support will be awesome. I've been trying to convert all my LaTex
equations to svg for use in a desktop app. Looking forward to this

------
plg
1\. This is awesome. Could be really useful.

2\. I'm not sure I would ever put it inside any of my web stuff however,
because what happens when the service goes down, or disappears?

~~~
arctangent1759
We're thinking about adding a system where you can associate your TeX images
with a key, from which you can download all images associated with your
project. It's in the pipeline, though. ;P

------
ismaelc
[http://www.mashape.com/community/texit](http://www.mashape.com/community/texit)

